# BIOS -> GPT -> Win7 + FreeBSD



## Seeker (Jan 18, 2012)

> Win7
> ----
> Q.	Can Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows Server 2008 read, write, and boot from GPT disks?
> A.	Yes, all versions can use GPT partitioned disks for data. Booting is only supported for 64-bit editions on UEFI-based systems.
> ----



*On BIOS-based system*, by using gpart, to create GPT hdd layout, is it possible to make Windows 7 64bit, boot as FreeBSD can?

For FreeBSD:

```
# gpart create -s GPT ada0
# gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr ada0

Create slice that will ONLY containt GPT bootstrap code
# gpart add -s 64k -t freebsd-boot ada0
In that slice 1, above, now put bootstrap code /boot/gptboot for UFS
# gpart bootcode -p /boot/gptboot -i 1 ada0
```
I would like first 2 slices for Win7 and $N others for FreeBSD.

Long ago, GPT meant no dualboot.
Is it still case now?
If it is, GPT itself have onetime boot options, so via it I can select which slice to boot, thus selecting OS


----------

